# Blackout Effectors Cadavernous Reverberator



## desmondtencents (Feb 7, 2021)

Always wanted one of these but never pulled the trigger on one. Now that they've been out of business for a bit, these are getting harder to find good deals on if at all. Does anyone know anything about these? I'd really like to see what's under the hood, especially on the V2 model which from the description on their site sounds like they made some pretty considerable changes.
Has anyone found a reliable schematic or traced the circuit? Any chance we could see a PCB offered here?


----------

